# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción Presa del Búrdalo

## Pocoyo

Las imágenes que veis a continuación son de la construcción de la Presa del Búrdalo realizadas el 23-3-2010.

La futura Presa del Búrdalo se encuentra en el río Búrdalo perteneciente a la Cuenca del Guadiana. El futuro embalse va abarcar los términos municipales de Escurial, Villamesías, Almoharín, y Robledillo de Trujillo, todos ellos en la provincia de Cáceres. 
La finalidad del embalse va a ser la de regulación, laminación de avenidas, abastecimiento y usos recreativos.

La superficie de la cuenca es de 216 km2 y el futuro embalse tendrá un volumen de 80 hm3.

En cuanto a las Características de la Presa:
- Se trata de una presa de gravedad de planta recta de hormigón vibrado
- Va a tener una altura de 35 metros
- Longitud de coronación: 768 metros
- Cota de coronación: 318,5 m
- Talud aguas arriba: Vertical
- Talud aguas abajo: 0,8 (H):1,0 (V)
- Volumen de hormigón: 163000 m3

En cuanto a los Desagües de fondo:
- Nº de conductos: 2
- Tipo de cierre: 2 válvulas Bureau
- Capacidad de desagüe: 40 m3/s

En cuanto al Aliviadero:
- Ubicación: central
- Tipo: labio fijo
- Nº Vanos: 4
- Longitud libre total: 4x9,75=39 metros
- Cota del labio (cota NMN): 315,5 m.
- Capacidad de desagüe: 85 m3/s
- Restitución al río: Cuenco amortiguador.

Tiene un presupuesto de 31.729.507 Euros y un plazo de ejecución de 36 meses.
Las empresas constructoras son OHL y SOGEOSA.


Puede decirse que la Presa del Búrdalo es una "presa gemela" a la Presa de Alcollarín, ya que sus características técnicas son prácticamente iguales.

Si tenéis cualquier duda en cuanto a la ejecución de la obra que se está llevando a cabo me la podéis preguntar. Estuve de visita en plena obra y los técnicos que nos atendieron fueron muy atentos.

Nada más. Espero que os gusten.




Esta foto es una vista general de dónde va a estar la futura presa. Al fondo se ve a una máquina excavando el cimiento de la presa:




Estas dos fotos son de detalles de la excavación de la cerrada de la presa:





Ahora unas fotos de la ataguía de la presa. Como veis el dique de la ataguía está hecho de una escollera no muy grande. El dique además de retener el agua permite el paso de la maquinaria pesada (retros, palas, camiones....). La ataguía tiene 2 funciones fundamentales:
- La principal que es la de desviar al río y permitir la construcción de la presa.
- Y otra, no menos importante, que es la de retener agua, es decir, crear una balsa artificial para almacenar agua y que servirá en meses de sequía (verano) para coger agua para utilizarla en la obra. Digamos que de esta manera tendremos agua gratis para fabricar el hormigón de la presa.






En las 2 fotos siguientes os enseño la construcción de la planta de hormigón. Para una obra de estas magnitudes sería inviable traer el hormigón con camiones hormigonera. Por eso se necesita construir una planta de fabricación de hormigón al lado de la presa para que todo sea más rápido y económico.





Una foto del alzado, la planta y la sección de la futura presa:




Y por último una reconstrucción virtual de cómo va a quedar la Presa del Búrdalo y el futuro Embalse del Búrdalo. Todo esto hacia el 2013 que es cuando se preveé que todo esté terminado.

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente reportaje, Pocoyo, y muy buenas fotos.
Ya nos seguiras informando.
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Excelente reportaje Pocoyo, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ya tengo ganas de ver esa nueva presa...otra más para la agenda de visitas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Interesantes tus fotos y como no, tus comentarios de como vá, y como será la nueva presa, esperemos que pronto, la veamos con mucha agua, y los foreros de la zona, nos muestren todas sus fotos. 
A tí te agradecería, que si eres tan amable, y si seguimos, si dios quiere, hasta en el 2013 en el foro, muestres fotos periódicamente de como van las obras, evolución, maquinas empleadas, etc... La verdad es que me muero ganas, de ver como empieza y termina una obra tan compleja como la construcción de una gran Presa. Muchas Gracias amigo mio.

----------


## Pocoyo

Claro REEGE, si puedo lo haré. Lo más seguro que tenga otra visita programada a la Presa del Búrdalo para la primavera del año que viene, que ya estará empezada la obra en sí. Calculo que la primavera próxima estarán haciendo la galería perimetral y todos los desagües de fondo. Haré muchas fotos.

Por cierto, en las próximas semanas pondré otro reportaje de otra construcción de otra presa.

Un abrazo a todos!!

----------


## PALINDROMO

Estimados Foristas soy nuevo en la plaza, y aunque no soy técnico, de siempre me han atraído las grandes presas, tengo la fortuna de tenerlas muy cerca, y salvo Alqueva las he visitado todas ( Serena, Garcia de Sola, Cijara, Orellana, Alange, etc), como esta de Búrdalo que se está construyendo me pilla como quien dice al lado de casa, ahí les mando unas cuantas de fotos del estado de las obras a finales de mayo de 2011. espero que les gusten. Tengo muchas mas.

Saludos

----------


## PALINDROMO

Allá van otras cuantas del mismo día  (29 de mayo de 2011).

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes, PALINDROMO, y bienvenido a casa.

Muchas gracias por las fotografías, son fenomenales. Espero que nos tengas al tanto de los progresos de las obras. Yo, por mi parte, tomo nota para realizar una visita lo antes posible.

Saludos.

----------


## jlois

Fantástico reportaje de los avances en la construcción de esta presa. Gracias por ofrecernos esas vistas tan orientativas y geniales.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Una gran entrada en Embalses.net la que has hecho... decirte que se agradece mucho aquí, el poder ver fotos de la construcción de una presa... Esperamos que sigas informándonos sobre ésta obra hidráulica y darte las gracias!!!
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bienvenido PALINDROMO.
Eso sí que es entrar arrasando, después de las imágenes de desembalses, estas son las que más me gustan. Gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias PALINDROMO, por las fotos de este futuro embalse, y bienvenido al foro  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## fotografiaaerea

aqui van unas vistas aereas del proyecto


Presa de Búrdalo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Presa de Búrdalo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Presa de Búrdalo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes, todo un lujo poder contar con esas imágenes de la construcción de la presa desde esa perspectiva  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por las imágenes.

----------


## acros

pues yo iré este fin de semana, así q a ver si traigo alguna más reciente y mejor, que las que tengo son con el móvil

----------


## F. Lázaro

> pues yo iré este fin de semana, así q a ver si traigo alguna más reciente y mejor, que las que tengo son con el móvil


Pues te las agradeceremos enormemente  :Smile:  Y si son con el móvil es lo mismo, la calidad y la resolución de las mismas nos es indiferente.

Un saludo.

----------


## acros

pues aquí va un adelanto, son del día 14, no pude hacer más porque estaban trabajando y no pudimos acercarnos más.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelentes fotografías acros.

Cuesta mucho de obtener imágenes de la construcción de una presa, una de las cosas que más nos gusta.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por las fotos acros, nos dan una idea de cómo va la construcción.
Espero y deseo que nos sigas informando.
Un saludo.

----------


## PALINDROMO

Adjunto tres tomas del muro de la presa del Burdalo, prácticamente al 95% de su terminación, solo queda el rematar los aliviaderos y un tramo del voladizo de la presa. la obra del canal ya esta en marcha, y ya hay varios tramos terminados. Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias PALINDROMO, siempre son de agradecer las fotografías de la construcción de una presa.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las fotos PALINDROMO  :Smile: 

Yo ya iré cuando esté totalmente terminada y ya no haya por allí maquinaria y se pueda andar perfectamente por allí para verla in situ como ha quedado. Ahora sólo hace estrenar ese aliviadero con una buena avenida, jeje.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo está "bautizada" y puesta en carga...
Y como dice F. Lázaro, estamos deseando de ver un desembalse y aún no está terminada... como somos!!!!!! :Embarrassment: 
Gracias Palindromo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y como dice F. Lázaro, estamos deseando de ver un desembalse y aún no está terminada... como somos!!!!!!


¿Habrá que probar ese aliviadero como dios manda a ver si funciona no?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PALINDROMO

onozco ese rio como la palma de mi mano y si para este año hidrológico, estuviese operativa ( a partir de noviembre o diciembre), y le de por llover lo normal, la presa se llenará hasta arriba, y posiblemente deva aliviar por arriba o por abajo. Si le da por llover como lo hizo en 2009/2010, alivia seguro. Seguro

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si para este año hidrológico, estuviese operativa ( a partir de noviembre o diciembre), y le de por llover lo normal, la presa se llenará hasta arriba, y posiblemente deva aliviar por arriba o por abajo. Si le da por llover como lo hizo en 2009/2010, alivia seguro. Seguro


Ese río tiene capacidad más que de sobra para llenar la presa en un año normal. Si encima viene uno como 2010, la presa tirará agua a manta.

Por otra parte, la presa aún tiene que pasar toda la fase de carga, por lo que dudo que aunque lloviese lo suficiente, la veamos tirar por el aliviadero.

----------


## REEGE

Tranquilos, que recuerdo una frase del amigo Cantarín que le viene al pelo al llenado de un embalse... "TIEMPO AL TIEMPO"!!!
La veremos llena y veremos desembalses, pero primero realizar una fase importantísima, la de PUESTA EN CARGA, de la mejor manera posible.

Fuente:spancold.es
*Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad, la puesta en carga es la
fase más importante de la vida de la presa de acuerdo a las estadísticas de accidentes,
dado que es la fase en la que se producen el mayor número de roturas
y por lo tanto se debe extremar la vigilancia y auscultación de la presa, así como
el adiestramiento del personal.*

----------


## acros

el domingo pasé con bici, pero un poco lejos y se la veía prácticamente terminada. cruzamos el río (el burdalillo no el búrdalo que ya lo habíamos pasado antes desde un punto que todavía no se ve la presa) por donde el año pasado ya estaba inundado y el otro día no había nada de agua. no pude hacer fotos porque íbamos "con prisa" (me llevaban con la lengua fuera), a ver si otro día puedo pararme. 
Cruzamos el río por donde se ve que casi termina el agua que se ve en esta foto de google maps
https://maps.google.es/?ll=39.188094...38581&t=h&z=15

en dicha foto el río más al norte es el burdalillo y el otro el búrdalo, se juntan justo antes de la presa. Se ve perfectamente el camino que llevábamos que va hasta el búrdalo para cruzarlo por un puente de piedra llamado puente de Gómez, y también un molino del mismo nombre (viene la foto también en google maps)

----------

